# Welcome CARiD.com!



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

We would like to welcome CARiD.com as our newest supporting vendor!

Please take a moment to visit their site: Chevy Cruze Accessories & Parts.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Administrator said:


> We would like to welcome CARiD.com as our newest supporting vendor!
> 
> Please take a moment to visit their site: Chevy Cruze Accessories & Parts.


Great! We've ordered accessories for our Equinox from CarID.com, Great folks!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i thought they were already a sponsor??? theres always advertising on this website for them???????????????


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweeet! CarID is awsome!


----------

